# full blood?



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

i have a 5 month old pit, i know the person i got him from, i saw both parents, but is there a way maybe he isn't full blooded? about three out of the litter look a little different. i heard the mother can get pregnant from as many as 5 males at the same time and have the puppies at the same time. i will post a pic of him tomorrow. he is twice as big as all the other puppies he was born with. all opinions greatly appreciated


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think that any one will beable to tell you if your pup is pure or not. If the breeding didn't take place in a secure enviroment with the female in no other contat with any other males. Well it is anyones guess. I would love to see Keelow tho.


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

here he is, i saw both parents, i know the guy. but the female was caged but just looking at him its hard for me to tell if full blood. but i love the little guy lol. here again not to great of a pic, camera phone.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Aww look at those earsssssss!!
*kisses him* oooo hes so handsome.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> Aww look at those earsssssss!!
> *kisses him* oooo hes so handsome.


Ditto! I'm loving his ears!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

me too!!! them ears just kill me they are so cute!!!!


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

wow, alot of replies on the ears! i was thinking about gettin em cut, but i think he is to old now anyways.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a handsome boy. It's really hard to look @ a pitty and know if they are mixed or pure. He's a handsome boy either way. Leave those ears alone!! They're gorgeouse!!!


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

*Awww*



turbolaser15 said:


> here he is, i saw both parents, i know the guy. but the female was caged but just looking at him its hard for me to tell if full blood. but i love the little guy lol. here again not to great of a pic, camera phone.


I looked at the picture for a few and to me he has the body and the face and the short fur, but if he was mixed with another dog, my guess would be a boxer


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea his ears make him look good!!!


----------



## chiefRoc (Apr 18, 2007)

ya know turbolaser every now an then i get alot from people saying that chief looks to be english bulldog mix because of his short muzzle face. but all in all his mom and dad were pure and breed securily in an isolated area. no other dogs were around. and chief was the only one out his litter with a short muzzle face. ive even been tolled he looks to be Stompanato bloodline ... youre dog looks good. really huge ears lolz im sure hell grow into them no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah it could just be the mix of the two parents, the mother is brindle and the dad was a mix of keelows colors but with alot more black in him


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

*awesome*



chiefRoc said:


> ya know turbolaser every now an then i get alot from people saying that chief looks to be english bulldog mix because of his short muzzle face. but all in all his mom and dad were pure and breed securily in an isolated area. no other dogs were around. and chief was the only one out his litter with a short muzzle face. ive even been tolled he looks to be Stompanato bloodline ... youre dog looks good. really huge ears lolz im sure hell grow into them no problem. :thumbsup:


The short muzzle face is what makes him look awesome, hes diff from his other mates so he looks really good


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Full Blood?*

What dose the paper work say ? Try getn a DNA test, its going to cost you but atleast you will know


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't you dare touch those ears they are too cute!!!! I love Keelow I would have to say that he looks pure.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

ChaosSaber said:


> I looked at the picture for a few and to me he has the body and the face and the short fur, but if he was mixed with another dog, my guess would be a boxer


i think his muzzle is to long to be part boxer


----------



## CTBullys (Apr 28, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else, those ear are too cute, don't crop them! He'll grow into them just fine. 
My boy looked a little like that when he was a pup, a few people thought he was a great dane actually with his long body, now he's 2 yrs old and looks like a pit.


----------

